# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  the BONAKALA WHIP...

## random

GOOD DAY

I have a safety product that i want to sell to mines, but not sure where to start. So far I have managed to compile a video of the product, please to google search BONAKALA WHIP... We are taking safety in mining to the ultimate level!

----------


## Blurock

Who is your target market? The mines, so talk to them. If you cannot make contact with a senior person, get someone to introduce you.

----------


## random

> GOOD DAY
> 
> I have a safety product that i want to sell to mines, but not sure where to start. So far I have managed to compile a video of the product, please to google search BONAKALA WHIP... We are taking safety in mining to the ultimate level!


Good morning... 
My clients are the likes of mines, every mines vehicles must be able to be visible at all times onsite.

----------


## random

Is there someone You could perhaps kindly connect Me with? Someone with a mine or a mining company, I will be willing to present the BONAKALA WHIP.

----------


## Dave A

Not really something that caught my interest, but Random sent me this PM - 




> My agenda is to market and sell this product to mines and mining companies. I am based in Witbank, so My ideal clients are my surrounding coal mines. I have done presentations, BUT i need a more effective way to get the mines buying the product.
> 
>  please do advise or connect me with relevant contacts.


Seems like he's going to bug me until I do something, so here's the video random is referring to -




Looks like something for standard vehicles that go into open cast mining areas with those monster haul trucks.

Random, not something I can help you with other than to ask - do you know why the mines where you've presented aren't buying?
And why is it called the Bonakala Whip?

----------


## Blurock

It sometimes helps to give away a product so that someone can try it on a trial basis.
If it is any good, they will come back for more. If it is really good, they will tell their friends and other businesses. Then be prepared to deliver on your promise...

----------

